# How to connect a macbook to a tv with sound ?



## nasha (Jun 29, 2006)

ok i have just brought a macbook 1gb of ram 100gb hd

when it got delivered i brought a mini dvi to dvi adapter hoping i would be able to connect my new macbook to my tv (lg lcd) and then take advantage of front row i did connect it and it was good for a while until i tryed to play a song through i-tunes 

the connecter doesnt send sound is there anyway that i could send sound and video from my macbook to my lcd tv 

i thought of using the headphone jak but i didnt know if it would work or where to buy the adapter from 

please help me i would be so greatfull if you could then i can use it for all kinds of things


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2006)

you _would_ have to use the headphone jack on the MacBook (that's your only sound output port, really) and connect that to some sort of sound input on the TV. What sound inputs does the TV offer?


----------



## nasha (Jul 1, 2006)

it has a pc sound input, audio in for the right and left speakers (those red and white inputs)

s-video ( not sure if that carrys sound or not) 

Its got a headphone jack

avi, HDMI, 

rs-232c input (dont know what it is), 

and its got one more remote contol but i dont know what that is 

so thats all of them i hope you can find a way to get it working


----------



## nasha (Jul 5, 2006)

please cant anyone help it would be so usefull if you could i would appretiate if loads


----------



## fryke (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, if you get the picture through your DVI cable, all you need now is a cinch-smalljack cable. Put that to the sound input on your TV you're talking about and to the headphones output on the MacBook. Done. If you go to an electronics store, ask for a cable that can be used for connecting a "discman" (or something similar) to your stereo. That's the cable you're looking for. The only problem there could be is setting the TV up so it actually plays the sound from this input while displaying the image from the DVI. But since I don't know what this TV can and can't do, that's impossible to say without the manual or simply trying it.

And: Don't be impatient if nobody answers here. The answers come when someone knows them.


----------



## nasha (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks alot i will try that i really appreciate it cause that means i can do all the things i wanted to do with my new mac


----------

